# Cranial Nerves II through XII



## elzab (Mar 11, 2015)

When a provider documents Cranial Nerves II throuugh XII intact is this considered acceptable documentation?


----------



## pclaybaugh (Mar 25, 2015)

In our facilities, we accept that verbiage for the neuro portion of the exam. For our neurologists, we base our audits on the '97 Neurological exam that details the Cranial Nerves II - XII individually. This is a much more comprehensive exam.


----------

